
Show HN: Digital cube puzzle and printable parts - swhelan
http://swhelan.github.io/box/
======
swhelan
Hello all,

I am looking for feedback on how to make the three.js demo more mobile
friendly and easier to manipulate and control.

Thank you, SWhelan

